# DIY Livery near Midhurst



## tash87 (5 February 2014)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows of any DIY livery yards near Midhurst or the local area - looking for a friend with 3 horses - would need stables, a school and hacking? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Toffee44 (8 February 2014)

Message sent. I think, internet mucking about, if u don't have a PM from me please message me.,


----------

